# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ > سوال: سیستم تشخیص هویت

## ehsanes

سلام 

چه طور میشه یک عکس داخل Date base قرار بدم که برای باز کردن یک نرم افزار این پرسیده 

بشه در صورتی که تصویر شخص با تصویر داخل Date base یکی بود اجازه دسترسی به نرم 

افزار داده بشه (یعنی یک صفحه باز بشه از کار بر به وسیله وب کم عکس بگیره) در صورت 

یکی بودن وارد بشه

----------


## raha_20

اوه چه برنامه ی خفنی . خوب باید Pixel به pixel دوتا عکس را با هم مقایسه کنی تازه این درصورتی هست که عکس ها کاملا شبیه هم باشند . 

فکر نمی کنم این کار را بشه انجام داد . اگه پیدا کردی برا ما هم بزار.

----------


## ehsanes

از شدن که میشه 

تو بعضی از لپ تاپ ها هم این امکان هست تا عکسی که بهش دادی با عکسی که از طریق وب کم میگره 

یکی بود روشن میشه

----------


## Open-Source

این یکی از داغترین و مهم ترین موضوعات هوش مصنوعی از ابتدا تا حالا هستش.

الگوریتم ها و برنامه های زیادی برای این کار هستش.

یه سرچ بزنی خیلی مطلب پیدا میکنی.

فقط هنوز هیچ برنامه ای بصورت 100 در صد وجود نداره.

----------


## ehsanes

ممنون 

میتونی بیشتر راهنمایی کنی

----------


## sd.CSharpProgrammer

> اوه چه برنامه ی خفنی . خوب باید Pixel به pixel دوتا عکس را با هم مقایسه کنی تازه این درصورتی هست که عکس ها کاملا شبیه هم باشند . 
> 
> فکر نمی کنم این کار را بشه انجام داد . اگه پیدا کردی برا ما هم بزار.


دوست عزيز اينكار اينقدرام كه ميگي آسون نيست!!! شايد عكسي كه دو ديتابيس هست از تصوير اصلي شخص روشنتر يا تاريكتر باشه! اونموقع پيكسلها رنگهاي متفاوتي خواهند داشت و با روش مقايسه پيكسل به پيكسل نميشه اونا رو مقايسه كرد!

شفافيت و روشنايي يا وضوح رنگ دو تصويري كه ميخوان مقايسه بشند خيلي مهمه. لب تاپهايي هستند كه اينكارو ميكنن. يكي از دوستام لپ تاپي داره كه دوربين داره و همين كار رو ميكنه. البته جالبه بگم برنامه اي كه تشخيص هويت رو انجام ميده مايل شركت ميكروسافته و ويندوزش هم ويستاست

----------


## Saeed.Masoumi

بابا دمت گرم!!!!!! :متعجب:  :متعجب:  :متعجب:  :متعجب:  :متعجب: 
ببین به قول دوستمون یکی از موضوعات مهم هوش مصنوعی اینه
این روش با استفاده از الگوریتم های ژنتیک   یا شبکه های عصبی می تواند دو عکس را با هم مقایسه کند و هیچ ربطی به pixel ها روشنی و تاریکی و.... عکسها ندارد
(هر چند در صحت جواب گرفتن تاثیر دارند)
مثال های متنوعی وجود دارد
 OCR و شناسایی اثر انگشت و تشخیص آبجکت ها  در صحنه و.....
چون هیچ وقت دو عکس مختلف شبیه هم نمی شوند (که بشود از روش pixel به pixel استفاده کرد)
بهتر است اگر تا کنون با این الگوریتم ها کار نکردید این کار را بی خیال شوید اما اگر خیلی براتون حیاتی بگو چند تا مرجع برات بگم اما انتظار نداشته باش بتونی این کارو انجام بدی
می دونی اگر حتا دانشش رو هم بدست بیاری و اگر حتا بتونی الگوریتم هاش رو بسازی چجوری می خوای کدش رو بنویسی اما اگر خواستی خوشحال می شم با هم روی این مسئله کار کنیم :قلب:

----------


## hamid67fathi

اساتيد و دوستان محترم اگر منبع خوبی داريد در اختيار همه بزاريد تا شايد بتونيم به همکاری هم کار مفيدی انجام بديم.

----------


## ehsanes

> بابا دمت گرم!!!!!!
> مثال های متنوعی وجود دارد
> OCR و شناسایی اثر انگشت و تشخیص آبجکت ها در صحنه و.....
> چون هیچ وقت دو عکس مختلف شبیه هم نمی شوند (که بشود از روش pixel به pixel استفاده کرد)
> بهتر است اگر تا کنون با این الگوریتم ها کار نکردید این کار را بی خیال شوید اما اگر خیلی براتون حیاتی بگو چند تا مرجع برات بگم اما انتظار نداشته باش بتونی این کارو انجام بدی
> می دونی اگر حتا دانشش رو هم بدست بیاری و اگر حتا بتونی الگوریتم هاش رو بسازی چجوری می خوای کدش رو بنویسی اما اگر خواستی خوشحال می شم با هم روی این مسئله کار کنیم


دوست عزیز اگه میتونی چندتا reference خوب تو این زمینه بهم معرفی کن

اگه از طریق اثر انگشت این کار انجام بدم فکر کنم راحت تر باشه نظرت چیه؟

----------


## asefy2008

با سلام خدمت دوستان 
من در مورد تشخیص هویت از روی تصویر چیزی نمی دونم ولی در مورد اثر انگشت این و این رو ببین.

----------


## Saeed.Masoumi

> دوست عزیز اگه میتونی چندتا reference خوب تو این زمینه بهم معرفی کن
> 
> اگه از طریق اثر انگشت این کار انجام بدم فکر کنم راحت تر باشه نظرت چیه؟


بهتر از عکس است چون برای شروع مقایسه دو عکس بشدت سخت است
ولی اثر انشگ رو خیلی راحت می تونی با هم مقایسه کنی
مثلا پنج نقطه از یک عکس انتخاب می کنی و با 5 نقطه دیگه از عکس دیگی (crop شده) مقایسه می کنی و.......
اولی شبکه های عصبی (اصول و پایه)
دومی آنالیز شبکه های عصبی
سومی تبدیل صدا به متن فارسی

----------


## Saeed.Masoumi

شرمنده باز هم پست می دم چون بیشتر از 5 فایل نمی شه آپ کرد
در ضمن از مدیر تقاضا می شود این پست را به انجمن مربوطه انتقال دهید
چهارمی آشکار سازی چهره
پنجمی یک تحقیق دیگست راجع به عصبی که توش اطلاعات کلی راجع به پردازش تصویر . بینایی میده

----------


## ehsanes

> بابا دمت گرم!!!!!!
> 
> بهتر است اگر تا کنون با این الگوریتم ها کار نکردید این کار را بی خیال شوید اما اگر خیلی براتون حیاتی بگو چند تا مرجع برات بگم اما انتظار نداشته باش بتونی این کارو انجام بدی
> می دونی اگر حتا دانشش رو هم بدست بیاری و اگر حتا بتونی الگوریتم هاش رو بسازی چجوری می خوای کدش رو بنویسی اما اگر خواستی خوشحال می شم با هم روی این مسئله کار کنیم


 
باتشکر از مطالبی که فرستادی اقای معصومی

کتابی در باره کد نویسی این کار داری 

 ممنون

----------


## Saeed.Masoumi

می تونی از متلب استفاده کنی خیلی مطلب راجع به اجرای الگوریتم های هوش مصنوعی در متلب وجود داره ولی اگه می خوای تو C#‎  کار کنی به لینکهای زیر سر بزن  :چشمک: 


http://farsibooks.ir/2008/03/24/imag...sincsharp.html

http://www.developercenter.ir/forum/...ad.php?t=13505

اینم تکراری اگه لینک اول جواب نداد 
http://www.relaxiha.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12222

ببین مطلب زیاده ولی فارسی نیتسن اینا فارسی برای این که راه بیافتی
موفق باشی

----------


## fatemeh349

بایدعکس های گرفته شده بااستفاده ازیک دستگاه باشددراصل باید سیستم گرفتن عکس هنگام ذخیره وسپس تشخیص یکی باشد

----------


## mehrdad1991h

> بایدعکس های گرفته شده بااستفاده ازیک دستگاه  باشددراصل باید سیستم گرفتن عکس هنگام ذخیره وسپس تشخیص یکی باشد


خیر
هیچ ربطی نداره 


-----------------------------

تا اونجا که من میدونم باید در هر دو تصویر بیای و فاصله ی بین دو چشم طول  اونها فاصلشون از دماغ اندازه لب و یه سری چیز دیگه را مقایسه کنی (حدودا  بیشتر از 30 - 40 قسمت را روی صورت مقایسه میکنی)
حالا در برنامه باید اول چک کنی ببینی کودوم ها قابل دیدن هستن مثلا 1 چشم  فقط تو عکس مشخصه و... باید اونایی که مشخص هستن را مقایسه کنی
و بیشتر اگر بخوام بگم باید شناسای چهره را اول انجام بدی روی تصویر (کاری  شبیه به همین دوربین ها که چهره را شناسایی میکنن موقع عکس گرفتن) بعد روی  اون تصویر اونا را مقایسه کنی
واقعا پیچیده است!!!!!!!!

در انتها اینم بگم این یکی از روش های بود که من دیدم فکر میکنم چند روش دیگه هم هست
از چیزایی که خوندم در همین حدود فهمیدم که توضیح دادم امیدوارم به کارت بیاد
موفق باشی

----------

